# Keith Merrow posts high quality shots of the Banshee 8



## simonXsludge (Aug 18, 2013)

From his Facebook:

"People have been asking me to upload pics of this Schecter Guitars Banshee 8 prototype. So here it is!"
































I don't care for it much, but I know a lot of folks on here do. The Schecter SLS 8-string I played a while ago surprised the hell out of me. It was very well built, felt high quality and played great.

I hope those photos are not a repost. Couldn't find them at least.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Aug 18, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## Turk (Aug 18, 2013)

They're a bit late to the game with this, but that certainly doesn't mean that I wouldn't take one.


----------



## mike90t09 (Aug 18, 2013)

It looks nice.


----------



## daniel_95 (Aug 18, 2013)

That's a really nice looking Schecter. The lack of redness, abalone binding & EMG pickups is really refreshing to see.


----------



## stuglue (Aug 18, 2013)

what scale length is the neck?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 18, 2013)

I'll be surprised if it isn't 28'', since Schecter seems to be doing it on a lot of their newer 7-strings.


----------



## isispelican (Aug 18, 2013)

not bad


----------



## Daf57 (Aug 18, 2013)

Very nice!!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 18, 2013)

Yep, that's fantastic. I would buy this.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Aug 18, 2013)

Damn, I am loving the looks of that guitar...I'd better get out of this thread before I ruin my keyboard with droolfejuf9quf9ewgfhr]fq93


----------



## RagtimeDandy (Aug 18, 2013)

Looks like an RG  Up until the headstock of course. Really don't do a hell of a lot for me, I do like the body though


----------



## cip 123 (Aug 18, 2013)

*Throws money at screen*


----------



## Erockomania (Aug 18, 2013)

Nothing out of the ordinary. Probably plays decent.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 18, 2013)

It's a Hipshot-loaded, passive-equipped, baritone 8-string. Not even Ibanez, ESP/LTD, or Carvin (might be changing soon) is doing that. Throw on an Ibanez logo and everyone here would buy it.


----------



## ellengtrgrl (Aug 18, 2013)

My Schecter Omen Extreme 7 was a nice guitar (and I fully expect the Jazz 7 I bought on Thursday, to be just as nice), so I'm not surprised their 8s are just as nice. Now if they would make a Tele-style 8 - I might buy it (I'm just not into Super Strats anymore)! I do prefer the chunkier necks Schecters have, to the uber flat/slim Wizard profile necks that Ibanez uses on the majority of their 7 & 8-string guitars.


----------



## User Name (Aug 18, 2013)

holy mary mother of god


----------



## Kristianx510 (Aug 18, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's a Hipshot-loaded, passive-equipped, baritone 8-string. Not even Ibanez, ESP/LTD, or Carvin (might be changing soon) is doing that. Throw on an Ibanez logo and everyone here would buy it.



Nailed it.


----------



## leonardo7 (Aug 18, 2013)

So its basic differences from all the other Schecters are that its going to be ash body and have the natural neck? I guess its something to scream about if your in to Schecter 8s and have always wanted an ash body and natural neck feel? Im assuming the top will be a veneer. Looks cool. Id be interested to see how it plays. Offset dots are always a plus.


----------



## Philligan (Aug 18, 2013)

That looks killer.  I really hope that's a 28" scale. I dig Schecter's 8 string necks a lot, and this seems to address everything I'd change about my Damien Elite 8 (28" scale and laminate neck mostly). It'll be awesome if it's in the ~$850 range. Before I got my RG8, I almost got the SLS C-8, until I watched the price go up $100 over about a month. I'd rather have the bolt-on neck, passives would be cool for some more variety, and I like the V/T control layout over the V/V/T that the C-8s have.

edit: Ash body.


----------



## JPMike (Aug 18, 2013)

I'd hit it!!


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Aug 18, 2013)

Does anyone else find the position of those inlays really odd?


----------



## erdiablo666 (Aug 18, 2013)

10/10 would bang


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 18, 2013)

Yeah, I like that. I'd have one if these had come out a few years ago.


----------



## sevenstringj (Aug 18, 2013)

leonardo7 said:


> So its basic differences from all the other Schecters are that its going to be ash body and have the natural neck? I guess its something to scream about if your in to Schecter 8s and have always wanted an ash body and natural neck feel? Im assuming the top will be a veneer. Looks cool. Id be interested to see how it plays. Offset dots are always a plus.



AND NO GODDAMN ARCH TOP!


----------



## liamh (Aug 18, 2013)

Damn, that's nice.
Apparently Schecter have seen sense, scrapped all the gaudy abalone and 'gothic' inlay, and kept it simple.
Natural binding is a great touch too.


----------



## dedsouth333 (Aug 18, 2013)

I can dig it.


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Aug 18, 2013)

i could totally see myself buying this. awesome!


----------



## TemjinStrife (Aug 18, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's a Hipshot-loaded, passive-equipped, baritone 8-string. Not even Ibanez, ESP/LTD, or Carvin (might be changing soon) is doing that. Throw on an Ibanez logo and everyone here would buy it.



+10000.


----------



## sessionswan (Aug 18, 2013)

I was close to pulling the trigger on an SLS C8 after the good reviews and removal of the awful inlays however, this is making me wait. Me thinks this is the better use of ye olde duckets. Looks awesome!


----------



## decoy205 (Aug 18, 2013)

I dig it. Simple good useable features. I wonder what the neck profile is like I don't dig the hellraiser neck.


----------



## Curt (Aug 18, 2013)

If they don't release a banshee 7 at this point I might just have to buy this when they hit shelves.


----------



## frogunrua (Aug 18, 2013)

Glad to see they put the volume pot in a more convenient location.


----------



## 80H (Aug 18, 2013)

oh wow, it has a quilted maple top. 

i'm impressed


----------



## feilong29 (Aug 18, 2013)

Clean!


----------



## Whammy (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm sure this will sell well.


I just find it a bit...
...meh


----------



## TVasquez96 (Aug 18, 2013)

MrPepperoniNipples said:


> Does anyone else find the position of those inlays really odd?



Yeah. It seems weird that they wouldn't put them more towards the edge of the fretboard.


----------



## User Name (Aug 18, 2013)

Whammy said:


> I'm sure this will sell well.
> 
> 
> I just find it a bit...
> ...meh


funny you say that, as the first thing i thought when i saw it was that the body shape reminds me of an ibanez rg


----------



## Whammy (Aug 18, 2013)

User Name said:


> funny you say that, as the first thing i thought when i saw it was that the body shape reminds me of an ibanez rg



I just see a non-offensive version of an RG body


----------



## 3074326 (Aug 18, 2013)

daniel_95 said:


> That's a really nice looking Schecter. The lack of redness, abalone binding & EMG pickups is really refreshing to see.



Yup. This is exactly what I was going to post.


----------



## User Name (Aug 18, 2013)

ibanez







schecter






very similar body shape indeed


----------



## Curt (Aug 18, 2013)

80H said:


> oh wow, it has a quilted maple top.
> 
> i'm impressed


 

Well, I would rather a superstrat than something like those awful abortions like the Dean ML and Ibanez Glaive. If Schecter did a Solo-8 like this I would love it, sadly, the DGCL purple one was sold one week before I had the cash.


----------



## Zado (Aug 18, 2013)

Curt said:


> Well, I would rather a superstrat than something like those awful abortions like the Dean ML and Ibanez Glaive. If Schecter did a Solo-8 like this I would love it, sadly, the DGCL purple one was sold one week before I had the cash.


they are doing a solo 8 for 2014 i believe


----------



## Curt (Aug 18, 2013)

Zado said:


> they are doing a solo 8 for 2014 i believe


 

I hope so, particularly one of the SLS series, I would hope.


----------



## User Name (Aug 18, 2013)

this is good enough for me, cheaper most likely

Used In Store Used USED SCHECTER C7 CUSTOM BLACK 7STR | GuitarCenter


----------



## HanShock (Aug 18, 2013)

natural wood binding is great,but nothing special..


----------



## flexkill (Aug 18, 2013)

Nice one schecter. This is what they need to be making....more guitars like this. Just a nice looking guitar thats not cluttered up with all sorts of gaudy crap. I like it.


EDIT: And as far as the inlays..... anything is better than those god awful cross or diamond inlays!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 19, 2013)

Schecter is making Ibanez's, and Ibanez is making Schecters. 

It's a great time to be an ERG player.


----------



## will_shred (Aug 19, 2013)

Honestly this is probably the only mid level 8 string on the market i'd consider buying... It most certainly is my cup of tea. Not a fan of the looks of the other schecters, don't like the stock pickups on the ibby's. This is justttttt right


----------



## User Name (Aug 19, 2013)

indeed, great time to be an erg player. how about just all companies make everything... everybody love everybody!


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis (Aug 19, 2013)

You don't need an 8-string... You don't need an 8-string... You don't need an 8-string...


----------



## Tranquilliser (Aug 19, 2013)

Very RG like looks, which is never a bad thing. I dig it.


----------



## brutalwizard (Aug 19, 2013)

If 27" I will get one as soon as possible.


----------



## Forkface (Aug 19, 2013)

User Name said:


> ibanez
> 
> 
> 
> ...



without the tacky inlay work, passive pickups, simpler bridge, and IMO a better looking headstock?
and probably 1/3 of the pricetag


----------



## Rotatous (Aug 19, 2013)

Everyone complains about how its nothing special, but really I like the simple design. I think they did everything right with this one.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 19, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's a Hipshot-loaded, passive-equipped, baritone 8-string. Not even Ibanez, ESP/LTD, or Carvin (might be changing soon) is doing that. Throw on an Ibanez logo and everyone here would buy it.



Not me! (Quelle surprise, n'est-ce pas?). It's still been ruined with a trans-finished figured maple top.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Aug 19, 2013)

nice but does it have a huge baseball bat neck?

if so, no thx!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 19, 2013)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> nice but does it have a huge baseball bat neck?
> 
> if so, no thx!



The Banshees have the SLS neck shape.


----------



## Zado (Aug 19, 2013)

it still has the wrong logo on the hs


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 19, 2013)

And a totally different thinner neck.


----------



## Edika (Aug 19, 2013)

What I quite like about this model, aside from everything mentioned so far, is the direct mount pickups. For some reason pickup rings in 7 and 8 strings for passives don't do it for me. They are even starting to annoy me in 6 strings but due to size it's better. Looks like a nice model, completely different from what he was planning with Strictly 7 (at least to my eyes).


----------



## User Name (Aug 19, 2013)

Forkface said:


> without the tacky inlay work, passive pickups, simpler bridge, and IMO a better looking headstock?
> and probably 1/3 of the pricetag


agreed, i love everything about the schecter more (although i personally would kill for either ) 

i waas simply making a point of stating how similar in looks this is to pretty much all the ibanez rg shaped 8 strings out there. which i guess is very smart on schecters part as those babies sell like hot cakes. 

i just prefer arched tops


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Aug 19, 2013)

I'd definitely play one if they were stock with a Nazgul/Sentient combo.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Aug 19, 2013)

I love the feel of schecters. The only reason I don't own more of them is because most of them have something tacky going on. (be it inlays, abalone binding, whatever) This does away with everything I don't like about schecters. If I could be bothered to start gassing, this would probably do it. Especially if it has a 28 inch scale.


----------



## Robby the Robot (Aug 19, 2013)

Schecter is trying to take all my money. This should end well.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Aug 19, 2013)

is it a 28" scale?


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Aug 19, 2013)

The body looks EXACTLY like a Carvin DC800


----------



## GXPO (Aug 20, 2013)

Simple, awesome. I think they did a really good job on this one. Schecter appears to be listening.


----------



## Erockomania (Aug 22, 2013)

*MOD EDIT: Don't bitch about rep on the forum. *


----------



## possumkiller (Sep 4, 2013)

The Banshee model is definitely something that should be expanded. This guitar as a 27" scale seven would be perfect. Maybe with a reverse inline headstock...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 4, 2013)

possumkiller said:


> inline headstock...



No 8-string deserves this punishment.


----------



## NickS (Sep 4, 2013)

I think either of these work just fine. Of course it has to be done right, but you can make it work.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 4, 2013)

The Agile one is pretty good, but the ESP one looks way to damn bulky.


----------



## dwizted (Sep 4, 2013)

That looks classy as hell....


----------



## andyjanson (Sep 6, 2013)

Schecter DIAMOND SERIES PROTOTYPE Banshee-8 Passive See Thru Purple Burst 8-String Electric Guitar

Schecter just posted this on facebook - 'A 2014 precursor'


----------



## User Name (Sep 6, 2013)

i hate the ltd headstock on 8 strings, its massive.


----------



## Zado (Sep 6, 2013)

And,even though there are just six strings,it's worth showing













I want to share my joy with you <3 c-1 classic featuring FR and emg 57/66.Pure genius.


----------



## User Name (Sep 6, 2013)

damn they are throwing out some nice finishes.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 6, 2013)

Holy shit they weren't lying about the return of the C-1 Classic.

And the EMG 57/66 set with a FR?


----------



## SkapocalypseNow (Sep 6, 2013)

Dem Classics. Hnnng.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Sep 6, 2013)

I've always loved Schecter and these guitars are no exception


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 6, 2013)

According to Facebook, this is going to have a 28'' scale like their recent 8 string offerings.


----------



## Johnathan (Sep 6, 2013)

Yay!! No crappy fret inlay!! Shecter finally grew up! 


Oh wait...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 6, 2013)

Yeah, it's not like any other reputable guitar companies would use vine inlays, right? No one would be that ....ing dumb. 

Oh wait..










`


----------



## User Name (Sep 6, 2013)

Johnathan said:


> Yay!! No crappy fret inlay!! Shecter finally grew up!
> 
> 
> Oh wait...


you can leave sir. this thread is for schecter fans only..


----------



## Zado (Sep 6, 2013)

The c-1 classic was already in 2009 catalog,and I honestly love it;some may say it's tacky,gaudy or whatever,I LOVED the way it looked and imho something like this is never going to suck





but hey if someon hates em there's always the custom series


----------



## User Name (Sep 6, 2013)

damn thats tasty as fuk


----------



## jwade (Sep 9, 2013)

Here's hoping they have some non-quilt finishes when this thing comes out.


----------



## Metal-Box (Sep 9, 2013)

This is the ideal guitar, in my opinion. It's well-built at a reasonable cost and looks fantastic.


----------



## Broken_Hyren (Sep 11, 2013)

Zado said:


> And,even though there are just six strings,it's worth showing
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To me these all look like Carvin's!!!! 

Purty though


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Sep 11, 2013)

I would be all over a Banshee 7 with a hipshot.


----------



## User Name (Sep 11, 2013)

Broken_Hyren said:


> To me these all look like Carvin's!!!!
> 
> Purty though


carvins with a schecter headstock


----------



## mphsc (Sep 12, 2013)

on the fence..... purple banshee? Should I...


----------



## SYLrules88 (Sep 12, 2013)

did I read correctly, did someone say return of the c-1 classic??  I love mine, would definitely buy a 2nd just to have a brand new one. the prs mark tremonti pups I have in mine are a perfect fit.


----------



## Zado (Sep 12, 2013)

Broken_Hyren said:


> To me these all look like Carvin's!!!!


isn't this excellent then?


> did I read correctly, did someone say return of the c-1 classic??  I love mine, would definitely buy a 2nd just to have a brand new one. the prs mark tremonti pups I have in mine are a perfect fit.


yep,coming back like announced some months ago! Great return indeed,every c-1 classic I tried was an incredible instrument for the price,quality and look wise


----------



## Galius (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm about 5 minutes from pulling the trigger on ol purple there.....


----------



## mphsc (Sep 12, 2013)

^ dont do it I'm waiting on pics....


----------



## Zado (Sep 12, 2013)

someone haz to buy eet.


----------



## Galius (Sep 12, 2013)

Trigger in 5.....4......3......2......


----------



## Zado (Sep 12, 2013)

go for eeeeeet!I need a friggin review!


----------



## Triple-J (Sep 12, 2013)

drawnacrol said:


> I would be all over a Banshee 7 with a hipshot.



Well you won't have long to wait as it's out next year and it will have a Hipshot bridge.


----------



## Negav (Sep 12, 2013)

Galius said:


> Trigger in 5.....4......3......2......



Did you do it? Come on I want to see it in action!


----------



## mphsc (Sep 12, 2013)

hold up bros...


----------



## mphsc (Sep 13, 2013)

el purple.... comin south.


----------



## Zado (Sep 13, 2013)

ok one got this
Schecter USA CUSTOM SHOP MASTERWORKS 2010 NAMM SHOW Tempest Custom Figured Walnut 6-String Electric Guitar

it's something at least  but we need the banshee bought.COme on!


----------



## mphsc (Sep 13, 2013)

uh, el purple.... coming south.... But damn that Tempest is nice.


----------



## mphsc (Sep 17, 2013)

It will be here today.


----------



## elrrek (Sep 17, 2013)

Nice one mphsc 
Looking forward to hearing about it.


----------



## Zado (Sep 17, 2013)

Now pics and review are NEEDED

http://www.musicradar.com/reviews/guitars/schecter-banshee-6-fr-passive-580462

the 6 stringed is cool rated too.


----------



## mphsc (Sep 18, 2013)

First impressions are it's a bit heavier then the RG8 but it balances evenly. The neck profile is wide & thin and it flattens out in the center, which I dig, great for the thumb. The finish is spot on and the knobs are recessed except the ebony board has some dotting on it. I'll NDG it up after I've spent some time with it.


----------



## Zado (Sep 18, 2013)

mphsc said:


> First impressions are it's a bit heavier then the RG8 but it balances evenly. The neck profile is wide & thin and it flattens out in the center, which I dig, great for the thumb. The finish is spot on and the knobs are recessed except the ebony board has some dotting on it. I'll NDG it up after I've spent some time with it.


all in all satisfied with it as first impression? disappointed?


----------



## mphsc (Sep 18, 2013)

Satisfied.


----------



## Zado (Sep 18, 2013)

I like satisfaction.


----------



## Bill Stickers (Sep 18, 2013)

Wow. First Schecter I've actually found really attractive in a while. The downside of one of one of these I can think of is if the scale length isn't 28"; which would certainly be a key feature against an Ibanez sales pitch (at least on paper). Regardless of my small hands, a longer scale 8 string is still an attractive prospect.

*reaches for finger stretching machine* MUST HAVE PLAY!!!


----------



## mphsc (Sep 18, 2013)

the top is nicer than I expected and the DCGL custom finish looks great. I'm thinking the added weight is from the alder body but I'm excited to try out alder for a change, rehearsal tomorrow night. The natural body binding and fret binding are spot on as well. Someone grab the active version, it does have a battery compartment, I asked.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 18, 2013)

Bill Stickers said:


> The downside of one of one of these I can think of is if the scale length isn't 28"



It's 28''. Schecter confirmed it.


----------



## Zado (Sep 18, 2013)

Top are always ugly on DCGL,that is confirmed


----------



## Preacher (Sep 18, 2013)

I might be being dumb, but I cant see anywhere what the pick up's are other than passive's? They Seymour Duncan's? 

Also, yeah, I am really digging the more mature look that schecter are going for and the longer scale as well. Is it a flat 28 inch, or 28 and 5/8?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 18, 2013)

I believe they're Duncans, yeah. They use a darker logo on their 8-strings. 

And pretty sure it's exactly 28''.


----------



## mphsc (Sep 18, 2013)

^ yea. Duncan Distortions and 28".


----------



## Preacher (Sep 18, 2013)

Hmmm, why 28" and not 27"? Other than to stand out as different to an Ibby, and also to pander to the majority of erg players who feel that maybe 27" just isnt enough for those lows? Damnit, Now i'm hoping they do a Banshee special in 30" with a Nazgul and Sentient


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 18, 2013)

...Why not 28''? 

I find it a perfect length, to be honest. More tension than a 27'', but not insanely long like a 30''.


----------



## User Name (Sep 18, 2013)

this thread.... i like it


----------



## Bill Stickers (Sep 18, 2013)

28" scale then....
Balls now I want one :-( 
Ibanez M80M or Schecter Banshee 8. The pros and cons are tied IMO but for one thing.... Will I get along with the ever so slightly wider neck on the Schecter. (I know the whole Schecter v Ibanez neck thing but I've yet to see someone mention that indeed Schecter's SLS series has skinny necks but Schecters are wider at the nut than Ibanez. Not by much but the difference between a Fender neck and a Wizard neck is only a few millimetres and can make a big difference it seems.)

...oh bugger it... I shall find a rainbow and hope the gold will buy me both.


----------



## User Name (Sep 18, 2013)

dude, IMO when it comes to similarly valued guitars of both schecter and ibanez. go schecter EVERY TIME!! but i love schecter, so thats just me


----------



## erdiablo666 (Sep 18, 2013)

User Name said:


> dude, IMO when it comes to similarly valued **higher end**guitars of both schecter and ibanez. go schecter EVERY TIME!! but i love schecter, so thats just me



Fixed.  Also, I love Schecter as well


----------



## User Name (Sep 18, 2013)

erdiablo666 said:


> Fixed.  Also, I love Schecter as well


nahh man, even lower end. as far as im concerned i would mod the crap out of an omen 8 any day of the week. but the rg8's are just.... bleh


----------



## Zado (Sep 18, 2013)

Bill Stickers said:


> Ibanez M80M or Schecter Banshee 8.


very easy question.Go ibanez if you want to be trendy,schecter if you don't dislike the idea of bein a renegade


----------



## Preacher (Sep 19, 2013)

Bill Stickers said:


> 28" scale then....
> Balls now I want one :-(
> Ibanez M80M or Schecter Banshee 8. The pros and cons are tied IMO but for one thing.... Will I get along with the ever so slightly wider neck on the Schecter. (I know the whole Schecter v Ibanez neck thing but I've yet to see someone mention that indeed Schecter's SLS series has skinny necks but Schecters are wider at the nut than Ibanez. Not by much but the difference between a Fender neck and a Wizard neck is only a few millimetres and can make a big difference it seems.)
> 
> ...oh bugger it... I shall find a rainbow and hope the gold will buy me both.


 
A conundrum I currently face. Only option is to play the s... out of both of them and make a decision afterwards. Problem is not all the local shops carry the models. the M80M has the longer neck, but the Banshee has 2 pick up's and they can be replaced with something like a Nazgul/Sentient combo to fit taste. Only other option is to hit up a luthier and get a custom job for 30" AND pick ups I want, just means I have to save for longer and wait a lot longer 

Anyone know any good UK based luthiers that make decent 8's


----------



## mphsc (Sep 19, 2013)

If you want to wait less than a year get the Schecter. I've found that 28" is more than plenty, for me that is.


----------



## CanniballistiX (Sep 19, 2013)

mphsc said:


> If you want to wait less than a year get the Schecter. I've found that 28" is more than plenty, for me that is.


 
Agreed. 28" is fantastic for clarity. I'm considering a Banshee to go with my SLS C8. Schecter is getting it right!


----------



## jwade (Sep 19, 2013)

Zado said:


> very easy question.Go ibanez if you want to be trendy,*schecter if you don't dislike the idea of bein a renegade*




...I really hope that was just a poorly delivered joke.


----------



## Zado (Sep 19, 2013)

jwade said:


> ...I really hope that was just a poorly delivered joke.


Of course not,it looks quite clear that ibanez gets way more attention and hype than schecter here


----------



## Gunnar (Sep 19, 2013)

Not a schecter fan, but this looks nice. Really like the inlays


----------



## jwade (Sep 19, 2013)

Zado said:


> Of course not,it looks quite clear that ibanez gets way more attention and hype than schecter here


I think you might not understand the meaning of the word 'renegade' then


----------



## User Name (Sep 19, 2013)

ren·e·gade (r




n






-g



d



)_n._*1. * One who rejects a religion, cause, allegiance, or group for another; a deserter.
*2. * An outlaw; a rebel.

i would say that covers it quite nicely. and kudos to zado for having such a studly vocabulary.


----------



## jwade (Sep 20, 2013)

The idea that buying a Schecter guitar (an obscenely popular & trendy company) instead of buying an Ibanez guitar somehow makes someone a 'rebel/renegade' is absurd, and laughable.


----------



## GXPO (Sep 20, 2013)

^He's just kidding dude, chill your boots.


----------



## Zado (Sep 20, 2013)

How the hell did a joke turn into this 


> i would say that covers it quite nicely. and kudos to zado for having such a studly vocabulary.


thanks mate,you are the only one who understands me



> ^He's just kidding dude, chill your boots.


oh well you too


----------



## mphsc (Sep 20, 2013)

Current status - plays great, sounds huge & the Duncans clean up well. Not much seperation from the volume knob as far as rolling of the volume, its pretty much full bore from the initial sound, easy fix with a better pot. I really like the fret board binding and natural body binding look.


----------



## User Name (Sep 20, 2013)

jwade said:


> The idea that buying a Schecter guitar (an obscenely popular & trendy company) instead of buying an Ibanez guitar somehow makes someone a 'rebel/renegade' is absurd, and laughable.


have you been on this site? if so you know that schecters have a really bad rap. many people dislike schecters on SSO. this is mainly a site full of ibanez junkies. therefore it makes perfectly good sense.


----------



## User Name (Sep 20, 2013)

mphsc said:


> Current status - plays great, sounds huge & the Duncans clean up well. Not much seperation from the volume knob as far as rolling of the volume, its pretty much full bore from the initial sound, easy fix with a better pot. I really like the fret board binding and natural body binding look.


duuude. pics man.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 20, 2013)

jwade said:


> The idea that buying a Schecter guitar (an obscenely popular & trendy company) instead of buying an Ibanez guitar somehow makes someone a 'rebel/renegade' is absurd, and laughable.



I think it's laughable how people here won't touch a Schecter or LTD because of the abalone, but have no problem with playing an Ibanez with the same binding.


----------



## User Name (Sep 20, 2013)

what be this? a gaudy ibanez??


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 20, 2013)

Back on topic, though... Hows the neck on the Banshee? Hows it compare to other 8-string necks if you've tried any?


----------



## Zado (Sep 20, 2013)

mphsc said:


> Current status - plays great, sounds huge & the Duncans clean up well. Not much seperation from the volume knob as far as rolling of the volume, its pretty much full bore from the initial sound, easy fix with a better pot. I really like the fret board binding and natural body binding look.


Sounds like a very promising model incoming!Thanks for the review man,it was really precious


> what be this? a gaudy ibanez??


that's "stylish",not gaudy


----------



## Aghasura (Sep 20, 2013)

that looks like a schecter i could get into


----------



## mphsc (Sep 20, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Back on topic, though... Hows the neck on the Banshee? Hows it compare to other 8-string necks if you've tried any?



Well lets see here, the neck is almost perfect for me, I'm 6'2 with long skinny fingers. I found the KxK 8DC neck to be almost to thin as it was causing a cramp in my hand from my fingers being almost in a v shape. My RG8 was a good fit and the Banshee is almost identical to the RG in the top and bottom portions of the neck. It seems to flatten out in the middle a bit, which I like for thumb placement, where the RG was flatter from top to bottom.

Hope this helps.


----------



## LordCashew (Sep 20, 2013)

User Name said:


> what be this? a gaudy ibanez??



Aba-nez.


----------



## Eclipse (Sep 21, 2013)

So cool!


----------



## Bill Stickers (Sep 24, 2013)

Preacher said:


> A conundrum I currently face. Only option is to play the s... out of both of them and make a decision afterwards. Problem is not all the local shops carry the models. the M80M has the longer neck, but the Banshee has 2 pick up's and they can be replaced with something like a Nazgul/Sentient combo to fit taste. Only other option is to hit up a luthier and get a custom job for 30" AND pick ups I want, just means I have to save for longer and wait a lot longer
> 
> Anyone know any good UK based luthiers that make decent 8's



That's my reasoning too. The M80M is actually coming up in Europe and I'm seriously considering one. Problem is I like both equally. Every time I come up with something one has over the other I just counter it by finding another thing one has over the other.

The 28" scale is perfectly adequate, I'd reason. I'd be happy with 27" except I'm building a Mike Mushok scale (27.7) 7 string and refuse an 8 string with less. It's completely arbitrary but I feel like sticking to it. The thing that really has me gripped by the Banshee is the colours and 2 pickups. That's something the M80M definitely can't match.

Not to stir the Schecter v Ibanez pot but personally I only like the Banshee shape from amongst the Strat styles they have. They're apples and oranges, no point in declaring one superior. All I'll say is Ibanez has a better entry level, which has of course lent them more popularity amongst those starting out. I honestly don't think the average kid looking to learn will see something familiar or iconic amongst Schecter's entry level. I just have never seen a Schecter in pop culture outside of the "guitar world". I think it's like Fender vs any Strat copy; you might have equally good instruments but one irrefutably has the bigger name. The bigger name will win because of branding and can market their instruments to people other than a musician. Branding can also make people think that one product is better than another. Even when both products are exactly the same.
Ibanez has better branding IMHO.
I couldn't really care though personally. I expect any big brand to make a good instrument so I just go by aesthetics; and currently I want a pointy 8 string super strat.
I just really like both instruments and can afford them time and money wise over a custom.
Really, I can boil it down to Meshuggah guitar v pretty guitar. Which is tough.


----------



## Zado (Sep 24, 2013)

active is gone from drumcity


----------



## Zado (Sep 27, 2013)




----------



## User Name (Sep 27, 2013)

jesus christ i want that banshee 8 thats for sale on here


----------



## Galius (Sep 27, 2013)

Where in the hell is that pic from????

EDIT nevermind


----------



## Bill Stickers (Sep 28, 2013)

Bill Stickers said:


> 28" scale then....
> Balls now I want one :-(
> Ibanez M80M or Schecter Banshee 8. The pros and cons are tied IMO but for one thing.... Will I get along with the ever so slightly wider neck on the Schecter. (I know the whole Schecter v Ibanez neck thing but I've yet to see someone mention that indeed Schecter's SLS series has skinny necks but Schecters are wider at the nut than Ibanez. Not by much but the difference between a Fender neck and a Wizard neck is only a few millimetres and can make a big difference it seems.)
> 
> ...oh bugger it... I shall find a rainbow and hope the gold will buy me both.



Well... After studying the SLS line... Schecter have stepped up their game. I gotta try one out, they sound ace.
It's probably in their good interest to improve on their 7s and 8s seeming as it's a lucrative niche market.


----------



## icos211 (Sep 28, 2013)

Man, if these Banshees have the SLS neck profile, they have GOT to be eating into the Ibanez market. Maybe we will even get some converts to the correct side of the debate...


----------



## CanniballistiX (Sep 29, 2013)

icos211 said:


> Man, if these Banshees have the SLS neck profile, they have GOT to be eating into the Ibanez market. Maybe we will even get some converts to the correct side of the debate...



I've mostly always been an Ibanez guy. I've had an RG7421 for years and had gotten an RG8 when they came out. I sold it when I got my SLS C-8, period. I'd consider the M80M, but I think I really need to add a Banshee8 to my arsenal, there's just too much awesome to pass up at 28" and dat top, oh yeah, and the inlays.


----------



## RevelGTR (Sep 30, 2013)

These look great! Good for schecter. This ibanez vs schecter debate is silly. Their models are pretty close quality wise within a given price range. Excluding the new usa models, schecter really doesn't have anything that can touch a prestige ibby, though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 30, 2013)

Unless you're in Japan.


----------



## mphsc (Sep 30, 2013)

The new Banshee models are really great quality.


----------



## sessionswan (Oct 1, 2013)

Does anyone know if Schecter is making these with a maple board?


----------



## Zado (Oct 1, 2013)

sessionswan said:


> Does anyone know if Schecter is making these with a maple board?


 "not as a standard,but probably a special edition runs"


----------



## sessionswan (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks Zado!


----------

